# Lake Baroon Sunday 10th early - with Kilkenny!



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Ken said he had some trouble getting a post done so I have made it for him. He and his lady will be heading off from the boat ramp at about 0700, all welcome, with the intention to have a bbq at completion lunchtime.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I'll be heading up there on Sunday, launching on the Malaney side.
Leaving Bris northside 5.30am. Lending my sik to a mate who is keen on bass fishing. Alex might join us if work allows.

Hope to see you there. Do you have any vhf/uhf radios? If so what channel?

John


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi there, no radio on board just tic tic ants, see you there.
Kilkenny.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Ken, Wont be able to make it tomorrow mate. Having an early xmas day with my mum, as Im going back to work on Wed and will miss the entire festive season. Good luck with the Basstards and give our regards to Robyn.
Cheers,
Jake


----------

